
The end of the office? Coronavirus may change work forever - ingve
https://www.ft.com/content/1b304300-0756-4774-9263-c97958e0054d
======
ericmay
I do think it will have long-lasting effects. In Columbus, Nationwide
Insurance announced they are keeping 4,000 employees as work-from-home. These
were mostly employees at satellite offices, but either way I think it’s a
sign. From my own experience a lot of large corporate jobs in finance,
insurance, and government really don’t need an office for most employees.
They’re going to look at the costs of having a physical footprint and I think
that’ll override fears of people doing nothing at home.

One thing that worries me about this movement is how intrusive corporations
will be about spyware, webcams, etc to “make sure you’re working”. I can
envision daily reports of mouse movement and eyeball tracking, or other
extremely intrusive and draconian measures. I’d rather corporations just focus
on work output, but that will also necessitate a more lean and skilled
workforce.

